# RG Black Label - my thoughts



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello guys  Recently I bought BL and I want to share some of my thoughts after using it few times 

Let's start with description we can find on RG webiste :



> *Black Label Concours Wax - Features*
> 
> Race Glaze Signature Black Label Concours Car Wax is a truly premium hand crafted fine Carnauba wax for the true connoisseur. There is no doubt this is a very special product which will be appreciated by the cognoscenti.
> 
> ...


Ok, firstly, one of the biggest pros of this wax :

*1.Packaging*


























One of the greatest looking packacking of car wax I've seen. Well, maybe Divine and Vintage/Royale/Solaris come close, but IMO Black Label is ahead of them. This thing is really massive, also weight is pretty huge for a car wax  This whole apperance make it really special when You use it. Also one thing is worth to mention, namely weight of wax itself. It's 270g, which is more than weight of it's main competitors from Zymol and Swissvax. You get quite a lot of wax, but You have to pay for it....

*2.Price*

...£285.00:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Now that's really a lot , even if we consider huge amount of wax in tin and fact that little goes a very long way. I dont want to start same old dispute,whether boutiqe waxes are worth money You have to pay for them, I will only say that in my opinion, BL is a)worth it's money and b)it's better that it's competitors from Zymol and Swissvax at this price point.

*3.Appearance and smell*










Black Label is pretty soft wax, it kinda remind me often used Zymol or Victoria Concours. It looks like a peanut butter in a tin  Smell is quite hard to describe, for me it smells like apple jam with a slight nuance of RG 55  It doesnt make you want to eat it, but neverthelles it's not unpleasant , just ok.

*4.Ease of use*


























With this wax, a phrase "a little goes a long way" gets a new meaning. You have to literally just touch the wax with applicator, and You can wax entire panel. Not something I've seen before  On paintwork, it becomes very oily, almost like Migliore waxes , you can spread it very long. It hazes after 10-15 minutes . Removal is very easy, no greasy feeling at all , wax disappears after few swipes with MF cloth.

*5.Results*










































































Well, as You can imagine - it looks very , very good on paintwork, increasing depth and colours. It definitly adds something to the paintwork. 911 had done correction before application, and even though paint was looking good already, BL brought it to whole new level.

Hope You like this little review, feel free to ask any questions  Ps. as usual, sorry for any language mistakes I made, I'm working on it


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Absolutely stunning! :thumb:

I'm about to have my first a play with this wax myself and will be very pleased if I obtain similar results! 

Thanks for posting! 

Alan W


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job - looks soaking wet


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks excellent,i always fancied this wax but could never bring myself to pay the money it costs.It does look really wet though...i like


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi looks great can i ask do you think bl is worth the money as i am thinking of purchasing this, also is it the best wax you have used?:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb: nice write up .



evotuning said:


> With this wax, a phrase "a little goes a long way" gets a new meaning. You have to literally just touch the wax with applicator, and You can wax entire panel.


+1 because of that I need finger mitt wax applicator , BL very economic  . btw the second coat will gives incredible wetness .


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

noddy r32 said:


> hi looks great can i ask do you think bl is worth the money as i am thinking of purchasing this, also is it the best wax you have used?:thumb:


Yes , it is worth the money  Is it the best wax I've used ? Well, that depends what "best" means  If we consider looks only - it's up there with the best from both Swissvax and Zymol range. But if we throw in things like ease of use, smell etc. , then Crystal Rock or Z Destiny has the edge on those fields, except the looks.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Did you use a cleanser, such as RG Signature Series Pre-Wax Cleanser, after the correction and before the wax?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent finish , RG Black Label is really Great Wax !!!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

On this particular car - no. After correction I've done wipedown with CarPro Eraser, just to achieve bare paint. I didnt want to use any cleaner,glaze etc as these tend to add something to the overall looks and I wanted to see results from the wax only 

But on my own car and few others I've used Zymol HDC, SV Cleaner Fluid and Autofinesse Rejuvenate, on all of them wax went on and off equally easily


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You've made me want some...

Alex, PM me!


----------



## Ad.sk (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, nice review, love it, my wife loves it too, you just saved her thoughts about x-mass present for me  
It will be great summer wax.


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

thankyou for your help , i think i will be purchasing some next week from polished bliss,it sounds to good to miss.:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Porsche looks lovely. black label is a very nice and easy wax to use. I found it gave a secondary haze which was a bit annoying but great stuff and the packaging is without question leagues ahead.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for the review,looks amazing!.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Stunning...

I love Porsches, and that has to be one of the best colours for a 997...

The way it turned out, well... I'm out of words.
Black Label is the no.1 wax in my dreams. Hope I'll get it one day :argie:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Glad You like it, I didnt plan to post here entire writeup of this car, but later I will


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

For those who would like to see full writup of Porsche :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3063032#post3063032


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know if I'm allowed to ask this but..

this review really makes me want to try Black label, if anyone has a jar. PM me hha!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*black label*

Looks awesome mate:thumb: if you are a lover of cars, and skillfull in your craft, as you obviously are, then why not? I'm sure it will be a wise investment. Also, your English is far better than my Polish. You shouldn't underestimate yourself. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice write up mate! Great to hear about these expensive waxes! I'll actually buy one someday!


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Great review, thanks for taking the time. This may well be my next wax. All my current waxes are old skool formulas by Zymol, Swissvax and Pinnacle. I love them all but I might have to try something more innovative soon.

Type R, I'll race ya to be the first to land a pot in Australia


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nick_Zee said:


> Great review, thanks for taking the time. This may well be my next wax. All my current waxes are old skool formulas by Zymol, Swissvax and Pinnacle. I love them all but I might have to try something more innovative soon.


My thoughts exactly. Dear Santa...


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Nick_Zee said:


> Great review, thanks for taking the time. This may well be my next wax. All my current waxes are old skool formulas by Zymol, Swissvax and Pinnacle. I love them all but I might have to try something more innovative soon.
> 
> Type R, I'll race ya to be the first to land a pot in Australia


Ummm zymol and pinnacle, old school. Maybe.

But Swissvax crystal rock is 2 years old, its not that old really.

why you say they are old formula?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

frankiman said:


> Ummm zymol and pinnacle, old school. Maybe.
> 
> But Swissvax crystal rock is 2 years old, its not that old really.
> 
> why you say they are old formula?


It's a wax, not polymer/synthetic/nano etc....

It's old school at its finest! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nick_Zee said:


> Type R, I'll race ya to be the first to land a pot in Australia


nah, you'll win!

As dorky as it sounds, I'm thinking about getting some Swissvax Reflexus for my Lexy IS F! :lol: This black label looks sensational, but too pricey for me. Next huge purchase will be a new flex rotary I think. I'm extremely happy with my Vics red, no need to change at the moment. I'm using all my waxes up at the moment, so I can justify some new ones to myself!

I seem to be a whole heap more interested in new polishes and pads to be honest. I really got to lift my game if I want to get the most out of an expensive wax.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> I seem to be a whole heap more interested in new polishes and pads to be honest. I really got to lift my game if I want to get the most out of an expensive wax.


Very good point


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I want to get some of this nice boutique wax, but there's things on my shopping list that should come first! That pot looks sensational!!!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^^ agree completely :thumb:

I was considering buying BL recently but as said, if I can hone my polishing skills upto a high standard then the end effect will be more noticeable than putting a great wax on a medium finish.

Besides, I already have a pot of Destiny that I think will give a very similar result, and that isn't exactly a cheapie


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I would agree on Destiny, it will give similiar results and smells miles better, but it's also much more expensive


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Not expensive now as I have already bought it!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I know, I was reffering to pure results obtained with these two waxes


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I know mate, I was joking


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

frankiman said:


> Ummm zymol and pinnacle, old school. Maybe.
> 
> But Swissvax crystal rock is 2 years old, its not that old really.


Fair point actually. Lots of innovative waxes coming out of Swissvax. But I have Concorso. Don't get me wrong though, these "oldskool waxes" I refer to have become a mainstay in collections for good reason - they are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result, and thanks review car lookalike stunning


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> As dorky as it sounds, I'm thinking about getting some Swissvax Reflexus for my Lexy IS F! :lol: This black label looks sensational, but too pricey for me. Next huge purchase will be a new flex rotary I think. I'm extremely happy with my Vics red, no need to change at the moment. I'm using all my waxes up at the moment, so I can justify some new ones to myself!


Reflexus ain't a bad idea actually if you're planning on keeping the IS F as a long-termer. I can see why you'd hold onto it :thumb: .

I'm going to wait until I finish up at least half a pot of wax before I order another pot. I'm at saturation point, with about 7 pots cracked open at the same time.

Waxes are good for their water behaviour as well as their look, so I don't feel guilty for not using the buff so much. As long as I have no swirls or contamination, I'm happy to start maxing out the beading and sheeting.


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

This wax and SW crystal rock are two waxes ive got my eyes on  the missus would batter me though!!! Haha


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Great write up and the results look good, although the looks of the packaging seems to be better than its performance going by some responces in this thread and a few ive heard, that saying i wouldnt pass a tin unless i tried.

Glad it's achieved what you want mate.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Bringing an old thread back to life.*

Hi Fella's, and of course Peter, thanks for a great write up Im now very much looking forward to getting my sticky mitts on that beautiful billet pot :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

You should have a look at my review in raceglaze's sub-forum! tons of pictures wearing Black label too!


----------

